# Facial Redness from Drinking



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever experienced this?

Sometimes when drinking alcohol, my face will just get really red and burn. Just wondering if anyone knows why, and/or how to prevent it.


----------



## kai (Jun 6, 2009)

allergy to alcohol or if it's just certain boozes then allergies to what they are made of or maybe sulphites even...

flushing is normal but burning not so much so i'd go with an allergy


----------



## finn (Jun 6, 2009)

It sounds like rosacea, I'm not that familiar with it, given that I'm not familiar with any of its treatments, herbal or otherwise.


----------



## wartomods (Jun 6, 2009)

if it is just red and warm i think it is normal, but burning i dont know


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it is Rocasea, because it got to the point recently where it continued to feel like that a week after I had drank. It kind of just made me quit, which is good because I've been enjoying doing things without being drunk.

I'm pretty sure Rocasea is untreatable. I think I may go to a free clinic to find out more.


----------



## macks (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a friend a few years back that had this same thing happen to him, he said it was because he was allergic to alcohol. Don't know anything about Rocasea. Hope you figure it out soon!


----------



## wartomods (Jun 6, 2009)

Rocasea is like on of those diseases that cientist dont know exactly the cause nor have the efforts to study it, it is not big deal either (except few rare cases). Is rocasea related with alcohol consuption ?


----------



## macks (Jun 6, 2009)

Alright, I asked the god machine and this is what I found :

Rosacea can be triggered by, in order of most to least common:

Sun
Emotional Stress
Hot Weather
Alcohol
Spicy Foods
Exercise
Hot Baths
Cold Weather
Hot Drinks
Skin Care Products



Jesus, I'm going to go find something else to do now.


----------



## Angela (Jun 6, 2009)

rideitlikeyoustoleit said:


> I think it is Rocasea, because it got to the point recently where it continued to feel like that a week after I had drank. It kind of just made me quit, which is good because I've been enjoying doing things without being drunk.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Rocasea is untreatable. I think I may go to a free clinic to find out more.



I also have this quite often but not strictly as a response to alcohol and no there's not really any effective treatment for rocasea that works for everyone. There are some creams and stuff available but they don't work that well for most people. I have also heard of people with wheat/gluten allergies having problems with alcohol, especially beer.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I've kind of noticed now that I'm not drinking it doesn't happen. I have pretty much been binge drinking for the last 5 years, and never had a problem until recently. Once it started, it would be every once in a while, while I was drinking. Recently, it became after any time I drank, and would not stop or go away for a few days to a week. Maybe it is some kind of allergy, but I never had a problem before...so I'm not sure. Maybe it's stress related?


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jun 7, 2009)

I get this shit too, but mostly from Sparks/Tilt/Joose/Four, kind of weird, sometimes I don't get it at all, but other times I blotch out after like one beer. One time I drank like four Four Lokos and my arms started getting red spots on them as well as my face turning red and hot. All my scars on my face from getting hit and shit are the first to highlight up in red. Maybe it is rosacea...


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh fuck I totally know how this is. Sometimes it is just hella random. I'll get it pretty bad on my neck and chest sometimes too.


----------



## Play.It.Fast (Jun 9, 2009)

I get the same thing when I drink, it's not so much just solid red, but blotchy. Also on my chest and neck... 

But I've discovered that it also pops out when I'm anxious or nervous.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jun 9, 2009)

I am, without a doubt, naming my future daughter "Rocasea".


----------



## InGrindWeRust (Jul 10, 2015)

*People who turn red when they drink alcohol are less able to break down acetaldehyde - a toxic substance produced when alcohol is metabolise. You are just one of the few people that suffer from alcohol flush reaction. It is usually common among asians, but has affects on many other people. I would be careful though because it has shown to give you greater cancer risks.*


----------

